# Willing to pay 100.00 finders fee...



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been looking, looking, and looking some more and cannot find a GS I am looking for that doesn't have the price jacked up to 6,000+. I thought I had something going with von Lotta, but someone came in at just the last minute before I could get my deposit in. I am sure some of you on here are better at finding GSDs than I and some of you may have more time on your hands than me  I am willing to spend up to 3,000 for GS, meeting the following criteria:

Black/Tan OR Black/Red coat

German import lines. (no american GS's)

Preferably a "large boned" dog. Most of the import lines are (compare the leg size of an import line to an american GS and you will see what I am talking about).

Good temperment/drive.

I wouldn't mind having a puppy, but an adult would be great too. No more than 2 years old though. Male or female is fine.

Here is a picture of the kind of dog that would be MORE than ideal:









I am looking for the dog to be a great companion and possibly participate in Schutzund for sport. 

I have been told on here many times I should not have to pay over 2,000 for this kind of dog from many knowledeable folks. So prove me wrong!

PM me if you have any questions. Upon purchase of the dog I will Paypal or if you prefer, mail you a money order.

Thanks!

Brandon

P.S.
PM me if you have any questions or want further detail as to what I am looking for.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Brandon- your crazy in a good way,lol Look at Wildhaus kennels, hena-c-kennels, or draggahaus kennels. There are plenty of kennels that meet your needs under 2k. I really like spartanville shepherds and think you should look into them as well. You may not find a pup ready to go right now from any of these kennels, but given some time and patience a good pup can be found


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah based on criteria, availability is not going to be a problem but you can't just buy a puppy like that over the Internet in a week. Basically you are looking for a young, German show line dog? Your budget reasonable even including shipping from a good breeder. I would be happy to recommend some but they aren't going to just send a pup right away without getting to know you first.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Showline dogs are way more expensive than a workingline dog. I have to say that I'm biased toward the workingline dogs and am so impressed with the one I have. If you want to get seriously into SchH, your better bet is a workingline dog too. Yes, some showline dogs can do SchH, but just look at the protection part of the Seiger show and check out the difference. There is a showline bitch in my club and she's doing fine.

Both lines can make great companions so it's all about what you want to do with the dog and your personal preference in type.


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I suppose I ought to mention I have been on my search for months now, not some overnight, crazed, manic induced idea formed three days ago  I have been pretty patient I think and either the prices are jacked up sky high or the pups go way before I get a lead on them. And yes, I do prefer the working line as well. I dont want too "edegy" of a dog, but a little bit is good for me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what about GSDBESTK9 here on the board) she also has some lovely puppies and would most likely fit the bill for what your looking for. I think the kennel is johnson-haus??


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

What are your plans for the GSD? A question most breeders will ask, and if you articulate how the dog will fit into your life...the breeder can better match the temperatment of the dog. Also, if you can post that insight here, folks can help point you in the direction of the appropriate breeders.

Sounds like you have your head in the right place with respect to taking your time and doing your homework....things can go very wrong if you allow yourself to rush. Finding the right pup is not an exercise in immediate gratification.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

I am sending you a PM


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Brandon- your crazy in a good way,lol Look at Wildhaus kennels, hena-c-kennels, or draggahaus kennels. There are plenty of kennels that meet your needs under 2k. I really like spartanville shepherds and think you should look into them as well. You may not find a pup ready to go right now from any of these kennels, but given some time and patience a good pup can be found


You're so sweeeeet haha. I think I have a new line for my match.com profile. "Crazy but loves German Shepherds" lol:laugh:


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> What are your plans for the GSD? A question most breeders will ask, and if you articulate how the dog will fit into your life...the breeder can better match the temperatment of the dog. Also, if you can post that insight here, folks can help point you in the direction of the appropriate breeders.
> 
> Sounds like you have your head in the right place with respect to taking your time and doing your homework....things can go very wrong if you allow yourself to rush. Finding the right pup is not an exercise in immediate gratification.


Definitely a family companion will come first as well as a great friend. I cant stop thinking about the fond memories of cuddling up with my Mischa (GSD) on the bed and we'd watch movies together. haha yes, she would watch TV too lol. However, once she got old enough to be able to run without hurt to her hips, I would take her on runs with me and that kind of thing. So family companion and best friend


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services#


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

and another one....
Blackthorn Working German Shepherds -- Available Pupppies

If you get one of my suggestions, just send that $100 to the local GSD rescue.


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

I have two girls from Kreative Kennels GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES FOR SALE - PERSONAL PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - FAMILY PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - POLICE DOGS FOR SALE - GERMAN SHEPHERDS FOR SALE, if you want working lines these are German/Czech and range from around 1,800 on up (ask for Greg, or Nicolle). Most of the time they have sables and solid blacks. Occasionally they import black and tans. For family protection I can say that we got our Kreative pups at 5 and 7 months old. They have bonded exceptionally with my wife and I. Now they are almost two and will alert (bark) at anyone entering the house unannounced, including my adult kids and in-laws. Not to the point of aggression, but immediately in between us and them until recognized. If you want more mild tempered German show lines, my girls were/are being obedience trained at Assertive K-9/Thinschmidt German Shepherds (ask for Michele) http://www.thinschmidt.com/ they have black/tan and black/red plush coats. The dogs I have seen at Thinschmidt sound more like what you are looking for. Both have many dogs with SchH titles. Take a look at their web sites and if interested give them a call. If you want to drop a name tell them Yalta and Ina's owner referred you. Good luck and don't get in a hurry when you see the right one you will know and it will too.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

vom Tal der Schatten - German Shepherds - downsizing so there are some adults to pick from

http://www.mittelwest


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

bigboned3 said:


> I have been looking, looking, and looking some more and cannot find a GS I am looking for that doesn't have the price jacked up to 6,000+. I thought I had something going with von Lotta, but someone came in at just the last minute before I could get my deposit in. I am sure some of you on here are better at finding GSDs than I and some of you may have more time on your hands than me  I am willing to spend up to 3,000 for GS, meeting the following criteria:
> 
> <snipped>.


RE: Von Lotta, I called and spoke with Yuliya there, she was very nice and patient answering all my questions....her kennel was recommended to me by folks here and elsewhere...maybe worth the wait for one of their dogs?

She was quick to invite me to visit her kennel and I'm looking forward to visiting the kennel very soon...btw - finder's fee, as someone who is also searching for a puppy, what a great idea!


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

gagsd said:


> ..::Eurosport K-9 Training and Import Services#


Their dogs look great! Love the training they put on them!:wild:


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

www.mittelwest.com


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> RE: Von Lotta, I called and spoke with Yuliya there, she was very nice and patient answering all my questions....her kennel was recommended to me by folks here and elsewhere...maybe worth the wait for one of their dogs?
> 
> She was quick to invite me to visit her kennel and I'm looking forward to visiting the kennel very soon...btw - finder's fee, as someone who is also searching for a puppy, what a great idea!


Thank you! I thought so, too. I have recv'd so many great responses on here it's incredible!


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has posted here. I cannot believe I couldnt find these breeders. Just goes to show you that connections (everyone here) is a much better "search tool" than say google and ending up at puppy mill after puppy mill.

Again thanks so much for all the responses and keep them coming!

Brandon


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Brandon, I would find a breeder you like. Who breeds for type and temperament that you want. Then wait for them to have a litter for you to pick from. I looked for six months before I found : Austerlitz German Shepherd Dogs
My female is now 4 yrs old. Fantastic breeding and she passes all of the health tests I have put her thru. Getting ready to breed her for the second time. Two pups will go back to the breeder for her breeding program.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Re: Von Lotta - 

They are particular about who purchases their puppies, and all of their puppies produced are sold on AKC Limited Registration. They have certain requirements that must be met before they consider lifting the Limited to Full, and I appreciate that (OFA clearances, at least one title, and a show rating of SG must be obtained.)

When I spoke with her a few years ago, she invited me to her kennels to meet her/talk dogs. 

I would have no hesitation recommending Von Lotta to someone, and I don't even have one of their dogs! (yet) I have, however, seen what they produce.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

** Advertising is not allowed**


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Valkyrierider said:


> I have two girls from Kreative Kennels GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES FOR SALE - PERSONAL PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - FAMILY PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - POLICE DOGS FOR SALE - GERMAN SHEPHERDS FOR SALE, if you want working lines these are German/Czech and range from around 1,800 on up (ask for Greg, or Nicolle). Most of the time they have sables and solid blacks. Occasionally they import black and tans. For family protection I can say that we got our Kreative pups at 5 and 7 months old. They have bonded exceptionally with my wife and I. Now they are almost two and will alert (bark) at anyone entering the house unannounced, including my adult kids and in-laws. Not to the point of aggression, but immediately in between us and them until recognized. If you want more mild tempered German show lines, my girls were/are being obedience trained at Assertive K-9/Thinschmidt German Shepherds (ask for Michele) http://www.thinschmidt.com/ they have black/tan and black/red plush coats. The dogs I have seen at Thinschmidt sound more like what you are looking for. Both have many dogs with SchH titles. Take a look at their web sites and if interested give them a call. If you want to drop a name tell them Yalta and Ina's owner referred you. Good luck and don't get in a hurry when you see the right one you will know and it will too.


Wow, are Kreative's puppies overpriced! You do not need to spend $2k or up for a quality bred puppy, that's for sure.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Valkyrierider said:


> I have two girls from Kreative Kennels GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES FOR SALE - PERSONAL PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - FAMILY PROTECTION DOGS FOR SALE - POLICE DOGS FOR SALE - GERMAN SHEPHERDS FOR SALE, if you want working lines these are German/Czech and range from around 1,800 on up (ask for Greg, or Nicolle). Most of the time they have sables and solid blacks. Occasionally they import black and tans. For family protection I can say that we got our Kreative pups at 5 and 7 months old. They have bonded exceptionally with my wife and I. Now they are almost two and will alert (bark) at anyone entering the house unannounced, including my adult kids and in-laws. Not to the point of aggression, but immediately in between us and them until recognized. If you want more mild tempered German show lines, my girls were/are being obedience trained at Assertive K-9/Thinschmidt German Shepherds (ask for Michele) http://www.thinschmidt.com/ they have black/tan and black/red plush coats. The dogs I have seen at Thinschmidt sound more like what you are looking for. Both have many dogs with SchH titles. Take a look at their web sites and if interested give them a call. If you want to drop a name tell them Yalta and Ina's owner referred you. Good luck and don't get in a hurry when you see the right one you will know and it will too.


Wow, at 2 years old they will alert bark if someone comes in the house??? My neighbors 3 month old chi-mix does this too. 

I agree that you can get a quality-bred dog for much less than $2000.


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

My boy's Sir is from Eurosport. He produced great pups as evidenced in Titon and several of his littermates. 

-E


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

Just for clarifiaction I copied the link to the kennel and that was what came out. I was not advertising for them, just posting a link like several others have. My appologies to anyone that took it the wrong way.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You can recommend breeders. In a way that is advertising, yes, but not directly. We just don't allow breeders to advertise their own program and litters.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Sorry that was not my intent.


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

*Thin Schmidt*

google Assertive K9 Training. 

They also have a west german showline kennel, Thin Schmidt

I'm more into the working lines, but this would be my pick if I was looking for show.

just my 2 cents...good luck


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just bought Rex vom Mittelwest! His flight leaves tomorrow and will be here at 11pm tomorrow night; I am very excited! I think he will be a GREAT match for me. I think as a bonus he is a gorgeous dog as well. Anyone else agree?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nice older pup where did you score him from? He's quite handsome looking


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Very nice older pup where did you score him from? He's quite handsome looking


Thanks! And he is from Mittelwest.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Rex is half brother to my boy Moses (can be viewed in my album). THey have the same sire.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Can't wait to see and hear updates and brags!

He's 7 months old and you can scroll on down for info http://www.mittelwest.com/German%20Shepherd%20Dogs%20For%20Sale%20pictures.htm


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes!! 

Congrats and best wishes to you AND Rex. 



bigboned3 said:


> I just bought Rex vom Mittelwest! His flight leaves tomorrow and will be here at 11pm tomorrow night; I am very excited! I think he will be a GREAT match for me. I think as a bonus he is a gorgeous dog as well. *Anyone else agree*?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Handsome boy, congrats !!


----------



## bigboned3 (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

What a handsome boy :wub::wub::wub: Good luck to you both!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Where are the puppy pics man? I've been hoping to see them all day


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Who gets the finder fee?????


----------



## rusti_knight (Aug 2, 2002)

I've been talking to the lady who owns/runs Blackthorn, and she's on my list for potential puppies when I finally have my own place again. As a matter of fact, I'm in love with Oda, one of the puppies she still has and wish I could just go and get her, but, alas.

She's very sweet, open and will tell you all about her animals!

Edit; Oops, that's what I get for not reading the whole thread. Ah well, 'grats!


----------



## mjrlepo (Nov 8, 2010)

our breeder Von Der Stradtrand has a beautiful litter, all german lines. Our puppy just took second place in a German conformation show. 1500 with shots and guarantee, he's a black and red and handsome. Here's the website, these people are top notch, they Schutzhund train our pup for free until he was 6 mths old in WI. They care about their dogs. The father of the new litter is a gentle giant, beautiful dog, he's always on the premises as is the grandfather. 
policepups.com


----------



## mjrlepo (Nov 8, 2010)

oops, see you got one. Congrats, he's a beauty


----------

